
Reduce Your (team's) Bug Tax - messel
http://www.victusspiritus.com/2009/12/12/reduce-your-teams-bug-tax/
======
messel
Just added a link to Joel Spolsky's move and office redesign of Fogcreek. I
see a serious overlap between work environment and concentration.

